# Cheap Ammo



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Rocks are undoubtedly one of the cheapest ammo SS can use, marbles come in a close second. Has anyone thought of using a rock tumbler to make rocks more uniform? A small tumbler with a capacity of four pounds can provide a large amount of ammo in a short period of time. Your comments are encouraged and appreciated.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

For me cheapest is clay http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19686-cheap-ammo/


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Dr J said:


> Rocks are undoubtedly one of the cheapest ammo SS can use, marbles come in a close second. Has anyone thought of using a rock tumbler to make rocks more uniform? A small tumbler with a capacity of four pounds can provide a large amount of ammo in a short period of time. Your comments are encouraged and appreciated.


that would make a lot of sense !


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

I think it depends on what you have available. Finding rocks that could be improved by tumbling seems like work by itself for me. Much easier to just pick the good ones and toss the bad away although I shoot those as well. You can go buy pebbles and rocks that are pretty much uniform in shape for next to nothing from landscaping places.

.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am not only discussing cheapness, can a clay pellet have the same impact as a rock? Using clay is good for paper shooting, modifying it by wrapping it around a hex nut involves another process. Rocks properly selected can be used as is, however they are irregular unless you spend the time to grade. By taking those uneven rocks, tumbling them , the resulting product can be used in any situation, and being more uniform will shoot more accurately, and because of the added mass deliver the required impact.
Undoubtedly clay and marbles have their place , but rocks rock I rest my case!


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Dr J said:


> ? A small tumbler with a capacity of four pounds can provide a large amount of ammo in a short period of time.


The cheapest ammo is that which you can recover. I get most of my marbles back from my target setup.

I had a rock tumbler and gave it away. Short period of time is relative - try six weeks! (You let it tumble two weeks, change to a finer grit, tumble another two weeks, etc.)

Put a marble in the tumbler, check it in an hour, it'll be pretty round and smooth. <g>


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You obviously never heard of a vibrating tumbler! And one grit is all you need. If you need them marble smooth use a marble. I was referring the difference between picking up an uneven rock and taking one from a tumbler. In case you had not noticed, there is a significant difference!


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

If it works for you do it. I use just about every rock I pick up from the ground. If it looks odd I don't even bother to pick it. Picking up everything, sorting, tumbling seems too much of a hassle to me. Casting lead balls also seems too much of a hassle to me but people do it. If you take away the simplicity of rocks you might as well go buy them. I think it will still be simpler than tumbling.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am 76 and it is no hassle to me! It sounds as if going into the bush and selecting a fork, or cutting one out of whatever material is available would be a hassle also! To each his own.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another easier and more accurate ammo option is to order marbles from Mcgills warehouse for $1.50/lb ( 30 lb min order ,free shipping!). Time is money also. Rock tumbler , electric bill, time spent ect. must consider. Although I do understand the tinkering aspect of this hobby. Craft and Dollar stores are another marble source.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

It seems to me that the tumbling process would round off the sharp edges, but the shape and size of the rocks would still fail to be uniform. Of course you can use various filters to size the rocks into different groups afterward, however, this will not alter the shape of the stones. A flat stone will still be flat with rounded corners and will still have different flight characteristics than more rounded stones would, even if they are similar in size.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Great Architect of the universe please give me the faith! Please read the name of the thread, I asked if anyone thought of tumbling rocks! To me the answer is either yes or no, I do not recall asking for alternatives. Anyone who has been around slingshots for over 60 years know that it is useless to put a flat stone in a slingshot unless you wish to skip it over water. 
It is becoming more and more obvious to me that a lot of folks do not read, and if they do there is a lack of comprehension, as evidenced by a contest ending , a winner chosen, and days later folks are still submitting names. Please folks, take our time and read. It would be best for all of us. Have a great day, keep well.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Dr J said:


> Anyone who has been around slingshots for over 60 years know that it is useless to put a flat stone in a slingshot unless you wish to skip it over water.


Against my better judgement I put a flat stone in a slingshot yesterday.

SMACK! First time I've hit my hand, ever. Right in the web between thumb and forefinger.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Ouch!!!! I know how that feels. If it was the thumb like I did trying to shoot the Vulcan, it would pain even more.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im a rock shooter mostly. i just pick up a handful and sort through them, i just "know" which ones to use due to experience.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried tumbling them?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

no !


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

I apologize for misreading your post. I assumed that you wanted to know the feasibility of tumbling stones to get uniformity. The answer to this is NO. However, I now see that your question was, "Has anyone thought of using a rock tumbler to make rocks more uniform?" I cannot answer this question for anyone else but myself and that answer is also NO, because it is not possible to perform the same function uniformly on objects that are not uniform to get uniformity. If I remove 5/32" off of a 1/2" stone and 5/32" off of a 3/4" stone they will not be the same size.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Great Architect of the universe please give me the faith! Please read the name of the thread, I asked if anyone thought of tumbling rocks! To me the answer is either yes or no, I do not recall asking for alternatives...


The name of the thread is CHEAP AMMO. You ask us to read the name of the thread?

Seems like you are finding out that most everybody here is not going to tumble rocks to shoot in slingshots. Now maybe that's End of Story for you but for us, it is interesting to hear what others are using to shoot. So interesting in my case that I have just ordered 7 pounds of marbles from mcgillswarehouse.com referred to in this thread, with the thought of ordering 30 more pounds of the best colored marble for me in the future (for buck fifty a pound, no additional charge for shipping)

Now I'm thinking that if you calculate the cost of a tumbler and media, and time to collect and process rocks, based on maybe 1/4 of the amount of money you made when you were working, well, how cheap is it really, compared to a little over 1 cent per 5/8" marble: A high visibility marble that can be recovered again and again? I would venture to say most of us are not retired, and are not willing to take the time to tumble rocks.

Haven't you ever learned something from someone who has strayed from the original intent of the thread?

You certainly deserve respect. Thank You for starting this thread. It helped me out at the exact right time.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Dr J said:
> 
> 
> > Great Architect of the universe please give me the faith! Please read the name of the thread, I asked if anyone thought of tumbling rocks! To me the answer is either yes or no, I do not recall asking for alternatives...
> ...


Well said. Finally something that makes sense here. THANKS


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

how boring this thread would have been if everyone had just answered YES or NO. I like reading these threads for the content...information,humor,fellowship. just my opinion but I'm sure no one meant any disrespect and thank you for starting this thread.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 38219


To create such an intellectually stimulating thread you need to be wearing a thinking cap like this. Just what the Dr. ordered. lol


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Some of the posters here have missed their calling, they should be on stage making lots of money as comics!!! Lol


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

ive got a rock tumbler it takes foreeever but as u said thats to get them marble smooth

thnks


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

It occurs to me that uniformity of size is more important than smoothness.

So rather than a rock tumbler, a rock sieve would be a useful tool.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I can agree with the use of a sieve, and then tumbling them since the tumbler does all the hard work. Living in the States has it's advantages regarding the availability of things. Keep well!


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Time is money as said before. You could find some nice rocks though


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## dagwillem40 (Sep 30, 2010)

While rocks may be cheap ammo, you're forgetting one of the most basic things about ballistics...that being aerodynamics.

Consistency of shape and weight are what allow us shooters to maintain and learn to shoot accurately.

Even tumbling the rocks, while making them smoother, will not alleviate the problems you will encounter while trying to shoot consistent groupings.

This can be easily shown by selecting a target of sufficient size (4 feet by 4 feet, I'd suggest), and experimenting with just a handful of rocks. You will find that the varying sizes and shapes will pull in varying directions.

If you're seeking "cheap" ammo, I suggest trying a store that sells decorative items for vases, candles, etc. You'll be able to pick up bags of cheap, non-descript glass marbles normally used for decoration.

This is probably best for target practice, but also remember that if you're attempting to hunt with them, mass has a significant influencing factor on penetration (impact). For example, a .22 caliber pellet gun is better suited to hunting than a .177 caliber.

That's why most people that hunt use either lead or steel ball bearings.


----------



## SecretWeapon (Jul 20, 2013)

/www.ebay.com/itm/1200-PLUS-rounds-slingshot-ammo-SMOOTH-ROUNDED-iron-ore-pellets-/281128108940?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D261155610636%26ps%3D54#ht_502wt_1400

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SecretWeapon said:


> /www.ebay.com/itm/1200-PLUS-rounds-slingshot-ammo-SMOOTH-ROUNDED-iron-ore-pellets-/281128108940?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D261155610636%26ps%3D54#ht_502wt_1400
> 
> Has anyone tried these?


yes


----------



## SecretWeapon (Jul 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> SecretWeapon said:
> 
> 
> > /www.ebay.com/itm/1200-PLUS-rounds-slingshot-ammo-SMOOTH-ROUNDED-iron-ore-pellets-/281128108940?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D261155610636%26ps%3D54#ht_502wt_1400
> ...


So what did you think of it Treefork?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

If the question is 'where to find cheap ammo' I still prefer used wheel bearings from my friendly front end alignment shop or auto mechanic. Over the years I have collected thousands of ball and tapered bearings of various sizes. I try to save the ball bearings for precise shooting and use the tapered bearings to shoot away. It does not take a lot of time to befriend a mechanic,collect the bearings and take them apart.

It did cost me a tube and pouch assembly and a box of doughnuts over the last couple of years.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SecretWeapon said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > SecretWeapon said:
> ...


Good for plinking. Not perfectly round or uniform from shot to shot. Shooting tin cans fine cutting cards and lighting matches No. See if you can source them for free from a local steel mill or laying along rail road tracks. Trains drop them enroute to steel mills.If you want them rounder you can buy a rock tumbler. Just kidding. Couldn't help myself in light of the original topic.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A thing can be expensive in time as well as in money. After having spent an inordinate amount of time looking for suitable rocks or making clay balls, I decided I'd rather spend that time making and shooting slingshots. So I spent the money on marbles. But marbles are so inferior to steel, in my way of shooting, I went to steel, thinking it is worth the money after all.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done, I am happy for you, and pleased that you are fortunate to live in a country with an adequate supply of steel balls unfortunately I do not and have to "make do"
With what is easily available .


----------



## SecretWeapon (Jul 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> SecretWeapon said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm not against all of this, but I can suggest ordering 9.5mm steel balls, 100 at a time every week can be an affordable way to build an ammo cache for your catchbox. It's what I did with this current batch of ammunition I'm using.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dr J said:


> Well done, I am happy for you, and pleased that you are fortunate to live in a country with an adequate supply of steel balls unfortunately I do not and have to "make do"
> With what is easily available .


Doctor, don't be hating on me for living is the USA. It can be great fun to shoot just rocks. Put 'em in the tumbler if you want, or just spend more time searching for the good ones. It's all good. Just have fun! :wave:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

When using "cheap ammo", rocks and marbles cannot be beat - in my book.

I enjoy the challenge of finding and shooting "shoot-able rocks" . . . about 3/4" in size and either round or square in shape works just fine for me, (no tumbling necessary). The sound they make when hitting a can just can't be beat! And I find them quite accurate for "minute-of-can" shooting.

For better accuracy, 5/8" marbles are cheap and satisfying!

That is all.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

In my first slingshot time i shooting with stones, then clayballs and then after a few experiments with salt dough,

here is my recipe:

One cup of flour, a half cup of salt, one and a half cup of sand (start with one cup of sand and the rest for the fine adjustment  ) and a half cup of water.

Mix all parts, first it feels like too little water, but believe me it's enough, i tested and mix it several times,

then i divide it with help of my digital-scale in 3g 4g and 5 gramm pieces, roll it with the hands and ready for drying,

after 3-4 hours you can shoot it, fresh heavier because the water, really dry after two days maximum,

dry it not in the sun, then they burst !!

I tried with a little steel ball but they sitting never exactly in the middle, and i leave it and use a maximum of sand,

i like to shoot these balls but every evening the work nerves me after a few weeks and i bought my first steel ball,

for my accuracy are steel balls the best, and since these day I shoot only with steel balls !!

Lot of fun while trying and good shooting :wave:

Edit: sorry how embarrassing, i meant flour !!!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

When you say meal, what kind of meal?


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha a cup of meal :rofl: :rofl: , sorry i meant flour !!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

No problem. Thank you for speaking English so we can learn. We have corn meal in America, just wanted to clarify, the wheat flour acts as a binder I am guessing: great idea and thanks for posting about your experience.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

KITROBASKIN said:


> No problem. Thank you for speaking English so we can learn. We have corn meal in America, just wanted to clarify, the wheat flour acts as a binder I am guessing: great idea and thanks for posting about your experience.


Ah okay, i translate for meal ~ dinner, food, lunch, i was not so wrong :lol:

I meant wheat flour, as a binder it works,

I am glad if I could help, greets mr.teh


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Dr J said:


> Well done, I am happy for you, and pleased that you are fortunate to live in a country with an adequate supply of steel balls unfortunately I do not and have to "make do"
> With what is easily available .


Mmmeow! EBay.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I got to thinking. I know, risky.

But steel and glass are both light, but marbles shatter when they hit something hard, while steel comes right back at you.

So I decided to skip steel and go straight to lead. My local sporting good store had oval fishing sinkers in half ounce for $4.00 per pound so I bought 20 to test. I'll have to see how this works, they're almost round and quite uniform. The few I shot last night flew straight, I'm going to have to use thicker bands probably. Maybe quarter ounce would have worked as well.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

TimR said:


> I got to thinking. I know, risky.
> 
> But steel and glass are both light, but marbles shatter when they hit something hard, while steel comes right back at you.
> 
> So I decided to skip steel and go straight to lead. My local sporting good store had oval fishing sinkers in half ounce for $4.00 per pound so I bought 20 to test. I'll have to see how this works, they're almost round and quite uniform. The few I shot last night flew straight, I'm going to have to use thicker bands probably. Maybe quarter ounce would have worked as well.


 When using lead weights, I find 3/8 ounce "egg sinkers", (with hole through the middle for fishing line) to be quite round and nice for shooting.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

TimR said:


> I got to thinking. I know, risky.
> 
> But steel and glass are both light, but marbles shatter when they hit something hard, while steel comes right back at you.
> 
> So I decided to skip steel and go straight to lead. My local sporting good store had oval fishing sinkers in half ounce for $4.00 per pound so I bought 20 to test. I'll have to see how this works, they're almost round and quite uniform. The few I shot last night flew straight, I'm going to have to use thicker bands probably. Maybe quarter ounce would have worked as well.


There is something that is heavier and more malleable than lead. Gold! Other than a slight problem of price, gold would be close to perfect for ammo. But, it fails the cheap test, unless of course you have your own gold mine. :rofl:


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Dr J said:
> 
> 
> > Well done, I am happy for you, and pleased that you are fortunate to live in a country with an adequate supply of steel balls unfortunately I do not and have to "make do"
> ...


Lol. Harry


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I checked wmart tonight.

They have marbles at 50 per $1.00.

That sounds expensive at 2 cents each. But I retrieve 90% from the catchbox, which means I shoot each one what, 10 times?? So I'm really getting 500 for my dollar.

Of course, they're always sold out. I suspect I'm not the only one who shoots them.


----------



## KyleReynolds (Jul 21, 2013)

a good source for cheap ammo is to take scrap lead and melt it down into lead balls. A cheap way to make professional ammo


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr J said:


> Great Architect of the universe please give me the faith! Please read the name of the thread, I asked if anyone thought of tumbling rocks! To me the answer is either yes or no, I do not recall asking for alternatives. Anyone who has been around slingshots for over 60 years know that it is useless to put a flat stone in a slingshot unless you wish to skip it over water.
> It is becoming more and more obvious to me that a lot of folks do not read, and if they do there is a lack of comprehension, as evidenced by a contest ending , a winner chosen, and days later folks are still submitting names. Please folks, take our time and read. It would be best for all of us. Have a great day, keep well.


wow!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

No


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

> .......Your comments are encouraged and appreciated.





> I asked if anyone thought of tumbling rocks! To me the answer is either yes or no......
> .


Amongst other things, I did find this to be humorous. . I am sorry that I missed the birth of this thread since;

I have thought about it.
I created a thread about it.
I was more receptive of the responses.
The outcome might have been surprising... However I won't digress and just provid the dead end response that is expected..

Yes.

LGD


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you really want to tumble stones, try to find some river rocks. Maybe at a landscaping store on the island. They are not all shooters, but usually 50% can be used for short range work. And I'm guessing they will polish up to a beautiful luster, as time is of no essence and it is a hobby.









Just a thought. Middle Tennessee has so many rivers, creeks, and sandbars, there is always something for my brood to go check out. Happy shooting Dr. J


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

I do this time of year often use this. They are fairly regular shape, hard and heavy enough and large diameter and can not do any harm. They grow everywhere and they are free


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Dr J said:


> Great Architect of the universe please give me the faith! Please read the name of the thread, I asked if anyone thought of tumbling rocks! To me the answer is either yes or no, I do not recall asking for alternatives. *Anyone who has been around slingshots for over 60 years know that it is useless to put a flat stone in a slingshot unless you wish to skip it over water.*
> It is becoming more and more obvious to me that a lot of folks do not read, and if they do there is a lack of comprehension, as evidenced by a contest ending , a winner chosen, and days later folks are still submitting names. Please folks, take our time and read. It would be best for all of us. Have a great day, keep well.


WRONG!! There's plenty of shooters who use conical bullet heads, hex nuts, sections of cut round bar and flat stones. Just because an object isn't spherical it doesn't mean that the object will not fly straight. You've got a few years on me but I feel my time has been better spent.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i get some real good rocks on lake huron shoreline


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

yeeharr how do you know your time has been better spent ? You know absolutely nothing about me! Here we go again! The ability to comprehend was not shared equally, when it was given out some of us were absent!


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Dr J said:


> yeeharr how do you know your time has been better spent ? You know absolutely nothing about me! Here we go again! The ability to comprehend was not shared equally, when it was given out some of us were absent!


With regards to the use of ammo with a flat profile, my time has been better spent. I'd have thought that you'd have already pursued the question of cheap ammo in your 60 years and would've have used rocks at the start of your journey.

Your pseudo intellectual insults have little sway with me. They are poorly constructed and have no impact. You've been rude to everyone that's answered this thread unless they've wholeheartedly agreed with you. I think that says a lot about you.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you Great one, I bow to your superior intellect, in case you did not notice, I started this thread asking a simple question, if the question asked is not answered, I am afraid the mark is zero. Good bye!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 42451


"Great architect of the universe. Yes or no!!!!!! "


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya know, I really do not envy you poor moderators. :shakehead:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Please, my friends ... show some restraint here. Just drop it. No need to be slanging anyone. THANKS!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Charles I will stop, but from the moment I got on this forum, [redacted], and now [redacted] have made an issue with whatever I do. When things like this happen they are handled with Fatherly contempt. I am here to enjoy myself not to get into arguments. I will not answer any more posts on this thread, and since I started it, I am asking you as a moderator to close it. Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As you wish ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------

